# Chest Tube 32551 or 32422 ?



## bill2doc (Feb 21, 2012)

I am torn between 32551 and 32422  Can anyone help ???

The area was cleaned and draped and anatomical landmarks were identified.  A large bore triple lumen catheter guide wire needle was inserted into the fifth axillary space and the mid axillary line and the pleural space was entered.  An immediate gush of air was obtained.  Following this, a guidewire was inserted into the pleural space followed by a 10-1/2 French Cook pigtail type catheter.  The pigtail was anchored in place.  The pigtail was then attached to a connector, which was subsequently attached to a Pleurovac apparatus and connected to suction at -20 cm of water.  The pigtail was anchored to the chest wall with the adhesive present with the chest tube and a Tegaderm dressing was applied.  There were no apparent complications.


----------



## cblack712 (Feb 22, 2012)

This would be 32551. The main difference between the two is that 32422 is not a continuous draingage procedure. The cath is usually removed. I looked in The Clinicians Pocket Reference and read the description for each and 32422 states the the cath or needle is removed whereas 32551 states that the cath is connected to a drainage system. If you want to PM me your email address I will send you a copy of the descriptions. It tells me that the file is too large to attach here.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's an easy way to remember: 
32421 - needle in / needle out
32422 - catheter in / catheter out 
32551 - catheter in and left in
32550 - catheter tunneled


----------



## bill2doc (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you both !


----------

